# I need to learn Russian



## gpdubai (Jun 1, 2008)

I would like to know if anybody would be willing to teach Russian?
I have to training DVD's and CD's but I beleive the best way to learn a language is by direct interaction with a native speaker.

I hope somebody would be willing to teach,

Cheers.
GpDubai


----------



## ComS (Mar 23, 2009)

Slightly late but I saw something on the news about this, these guys keep running similiar free courses so might want to contact them to see if/when the next one is !


Dubai- Learn Russian for FREE at Eton Institute in the Month of August

Perdet' !






gpdubai said:


> I would like to know if anybody would be willing to teach Russian?
> I have to training DVD's and CD's but I beleive the best way to learn a language is by direct interaction with a native speaker.
> 
> I hope somebody would be willing to teach,
> ...


----------



## gpdubai (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, I'll check it out.
Cheers.
GpDubai


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

i could probably help you with that
let me check with my husband if it's convenient for us as we have a 1 y.o. baby and i could let you know
pls send me email to [email protected] which level are you looking at, etc... and i'll reply shortly


----------

